# New Tractor.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

After much headach over the last 6 months I finally got myself a new tractor. I should have it in the yard sometime next week. They got to put the wheel weights on widen the tires. Order the extra hydrulic valve and bale fork.

The tractor is a Kubota 8560. Comes with a M26 self levelling loader with bucket. Be nice if it was here earlier to spread fertilizer with but oh well.

Will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Cab???


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trade in or additional? I brought my Milwaukee grease gun to my uncle's place. He is not on a good maintenance schedule. Anyways- on his 2wd Workmaster 55 I only saw 4 grease zerks. What was I missing?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats BTW!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes the tractor has cab. One main reason to get a new one. Iam not trading my old one in but will be selling it. It would be nice to have two tractors around just not in the budjet to be paying on them both right now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What year and how many hours of service out of the Workmaster?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The workmaster75 is a 2010. I bought it in March of 2011. Right now it has 3020 hours on it. Going to be spreading fertilizer with it this week. Its been a good tractor. Just wanted something that is a bit bigger and a bit nicer to operate as I have expanded my operation.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! I like the 8560. Wife and I looked at it and the 9960 a few weeks when were just out messing around. Too bad they don't offer the 24F/12R trans in the 8560, the 9960 they had had the Hi/Lo trans. My wife asked me what the deal was with the spongy floor in the Kubota's, I told I guess anti-vibe and sound deadening maybe.

You know we need photos when it gets there ;-)


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! I've been very happy with my 8540. Wish I had a cab though.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I finally got my new tractor to try out. Its been a bit of a gong show. They were waiting for the extras to come in to install. Wheel weights, extra hydraulic control valve, and the parts for the 540/1000 pto. Told me 7-10 days. After 10 days told me hopefully today or tomorrow. Next day same answer. Finally got them to let me have the tractor to finish my spring work and when the parts come in will get it back to dealer to install the extras. Here are a few pics.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not realize u get a different paint scheme in Canada. If that were here the loader would be all orange including the bucket. Did you order it that way or is that just how they come there?

Congrats on the new tractor. What (and what size) implements will it be pulling?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations.

That is a nice looking tractor.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Its just the self leveling loader that is different in color. Non self leveling would be all orange. That is the way it was sitting on the dealer lot.

It will run all my haying machinery and should beable to pull the 10 foot discbine a bit faster. Been pulling a 12 foot deep tillage cultivator breaking up an old pasture with it today.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice looking tractor. Fluid in the rears?

I don't know what to think about that design of the self leveling loader. Looks like a good idea. I've seen it on some Quicke loaders. I guess the boom portion of the SL is U shaped over the main beam? Moves back and forth over the boom vs square tubing linked 6" above the boom.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

No fluid in the rears. They do have the cast hubs. When they get the wheel weights in the tractor has to go back to put them on plus the 1000 pto. It could use a bit more weight for traction. Iam not totally sure it need the 3 180 pound weights on each side for traction....but the loader is suppose to lift about 2800 pounds 800mm in front of the pivot pins(that is about at the end of the bucket) So for safety to keep back end on the ground better have them.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Copy the wheel weights. That's how I'm set up. No fluid and iron weights hanging on the wheels.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I like that black on there,makes it look nice.Not so Orange,lol


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to see you found a new tractor. Bet you wish you had it for feeding last winter though.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dumb question, but I looked over a used 8560. I didn't see any marks on the tach to indicate PTO speed. What am I missing, and how many RPM's do you have to run to hit 540?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If it is like mine (7040) there is a display of PTO speed when engaged. I think mine is 2600.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> If it is like mine (7040) there is a display of PTO speed when engaged. I think mine is 2600.


Is there an advantage to this? Since there's already a tach on the instrument panel, and 540 is at a certain rpm anyway, why not just put the mark on the tach?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

F350-6 said:


> Is there an advantage to this? Since there's already a tach on the instrument panel, and 540 is at a certain rpm anyway, why not just put the mark on the tach?


With the 8560 the pto speed is about 2200 rpm. I guess the only advantage is that you can pretty much get right at 540 if that matters at all. Than with the constant rpm button. This can pushed and it will keep the rpm at set speed unless you pull down the tractor by hitting a real heavy spot.

A side note. I used to build the rolls for the Renn roller mills. One of my jobs was to balance the rolls. At 530 rpm the would run nice. Same at 550 rpm. At 540 they shock all over the place. They were really hard to balance at pto speed. For some reason they were most naturally unbalanced at 540.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Glad to see you found a new tractor. Bet you wish you had it for feeding last winter though.


This last cold snowy winter is how I got my wife on board for a new tractor. She even told me to not even look at one without a cab.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So just thought I would give an update on my tractor. Had it a bit over 3 weeks now with about 100 hours. I really like this machine. Easy on fuel. Burns about as much as my new Holland did But has more power. Just that bit more I can feel.

The only dislike I have is that now I have to wash windows.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice tractor, congrats.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice machine.

Consider yourself officially spoiled.


----------

